# New PSE Stinger X tuning



## 2ztapley (Aug 27, 2019)

Hello,

I just purchased a PSE Stinger X and need to get it adjusted/tuned for the first time. This bow advertises that everything is highly adjustable without the need for sophisticated bow tools, such as a bow press. But, this is my first bow and I am VERY new to the sport. Would you guys recommend that I bring it to an archery shop to get it done by a professional for the first time and then try it myself for next seasons tune ups?

Thanks for any & all info.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

The only things that can be adjusted on that without a bow press are the draw length and draw weight. You don't need beyond a 1st grade education and a couple hand tools to do that. If you can read the alphabet and match the draw length module setting to the draw stop, you can adjust the draw length. If you know clockwise from counterclockwise, you can adjust the draw weight. 

Google "PSE Stinger X Manual" and the first link will be a downloadable PDF of the manual for your bow/year. Page 27 starts with information on your bow's cam and draw length adjustment. Page 10 shows the limb bolts and describes how to adjust the draw weight. If you don't feel comfortable following instructions or with the alphabet, you may want to take it to a shop.

Pro tips: Your draw length module and draw stop will be adjusted using a T-15 Torx. Always tighten the limb bolt all the way before backing them out evenly so you know they are actually backed out evenly.

You got this part. If you need help adjusting the peep sight, chances are you should take it to a shop anyway so you don't damage your string. However, it would be a good idea to learn about your equipment anyway.


----------



## 2ztapley (Aug 27, 2019)

Thank you for the detailed response. I definitely feel comfortable with adjusting the DL & DW on my own then. I will look into the peep sight adjustments. Are those the three major adjustments that are done when "_tuning_" a bow?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

2ztapley said:


> Thank you for the detailed response. I definitely feel comfortable with adjusting the DL & DW on my own then. I will look into the peep sight adjustments. Are those the three major adjustments that are done when "_tuning_" a bow?


No. People call a lot of different things "tuning" but in my opinion, actual tuning is all about adjusting the components of a bow to achieve perfect arrow flight. We can move the rest, shim cams, adjust the yoke (assuming there are yokes), adjust the cable rods, move limb pockets side to side (assuming that's an option), tweak cam timing and sync all in an effort to get the best arrow flight possible. Setting the DL, DW and peep are just fitting the bow to the shooter. Without the proper fit, it may be difficult to ever get a good tune on a bow. I always tell people you can only tune as well as you can shoot and shooting well often depends on having a good fit. Get that right and it makes everything else much easier.

Don't worry too much about tuning for arrow flight just yet. Get the bow set up properly to fit you and have fun shooting. Once your consistent, then you can start tuning.


----------



## bryanhuanng72 (Feb 14, 2021)

Huntinsker said:


> Your draw length module and draw stop will be adjusted using a T-15 Torx. Al


----------

